# Music for children



## MMR

Hi, it's my first post here. 
I have been a classical music fan for many years now. 
Recently I've been looking for some information regarding music written for or dedicated to newborn children (but not Christmas carols . Does anyone here remember which famous composer dedicated his music to his (or his friends' for example) newborn child? Anything - even the composers who wrote really short pieces like lullabies - would be of interest to me.

Thanks,
Marek


----------



## opus67

Hi Marek, welcome to the forum.

I think Brahms wrote a lullaby, or something of that sort. I'll try to get hold of the name.


----------



## robert newman

mmm - interesting question. I can think of only one or two pieces written for the birth of a child. Music in Bach's 'Christmas Oratorio' and the lovely chorus called the Shepherd's Farewell in 'L'Enfance du Christ' of Hector Berlioz.


----------



## opus67

opus67 said:


> Hi Marek, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I think Brahms wrote a lullaby, or something of that sort. I'll try to get hold of the name.


OKay, here it is - Brahms' Wiegenlied. This Wikipedia article has more info...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brahms'_Lullaby


----------



## MMR

*Thank you*

Opus67, Robert, thank you!

I know this lullaby (Wiegenlied: Guten Abend, gute Nacht, Op. 49, No. 4.) He even wrote another lullaby for his friend Joachim's first child: Geistliches Wiegenlied op. 91 no. 2. Thank you anyway.

Robert, yes, there are many pieces written for Christmas but I am looking for music written speciffically for the composer's newborn child (something that is filled with different kind of emotion 

Greetings,
Marek


----------



## Larkenfield

Probably not what you're looking for, but Robert Schumann wrote an album for the young, with some pieces sounding like a lullaby. It probably helped that he fathered eight children.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Probably a bit late replying to the question now, but Erich Korngold composed the _Baby Serenade_ op.24 (1928-29) in celebration of his new-born son, George.


----------



## Rogerx

In case OP wants more.


----------

